# Question about health testing



## m_cabs (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all! I’m new to posting on poodle forum, but I’ve read PF for quite some time. 

I recently got some breeder referrals from the PCA (which was so helpful!) and went to look up the health testing on some of the different recommended breeders (though I still need to call them). I know what is needed for CHIC (eyes + hips + elective (thyroid, SA, complex, congenital, or basic cardiac exam)) (and also that a chic number just means the tests were conducted, not that the dog received clear results), but very few of the breeders seem to be testing at the required intervals (ex: eye clearance is only good for one year but I’m only seeing it done once in OFA), same for complex cardiac/SA - complex cardiac is every year and SA is at certain ages. At best, I’m seeing dogs that barely have a CHIC number or have a CHIC number and literally have barely any additional testing done. VIP recommends testing for NEwS, PRA (both types), VWD, DM, and elbow dysplasia. Ideally I’d also like to see an Embark health test or equivalent for the parents as well. I feel like there’s probably more health/genetic testing that could be done too - I’ve seen the BetterBred as well on some websites.
Health is REALLY important to me as my other dog has some really significant health issues and I would like a dog that is as healthy as possible. Additionally, the temperament of the dog is as important to me as health - I need a non-anxious poodle who is capable of doing therapy dog work as the bare minimum, as my dog can be reactive on leash and has separation anxiety. 

Am I doing something wrong? Is there somewhere else I should be looking for this information? Frankly, I do not trust anyone who just lists the information on their website without OFA links/numbers.

I also know there are a lot of newer breeders who do this health testing extensively, but ideally I would like someone who has been raising dogs for quite some time and is an expert (not that newer breeders aren’t!!). I also would love someone who is very active in showing their dogs, competing, and therapy work. I do not know anyone who has bought their dog from a reputable breeder/done the kind of research I’m doing and I’m on the verge of getting really overwhelmed by this. I feel like health testing is the bare minimum needed to show me that you care about my life with my future pup and it’s stressful to me that I’m seeing dogs without appropriate health testing be bred by breeders who in all other respects look reputable. Any help would be appreciated - I really want to make sure I’m doing my due diligence so I can spare my puppy as many health issues as possible (knowing, of course, that you can’t prevent everything). Thank you in advance!!


----------



## m_cabs (Dec 8, 2016)

m_cabs said:


> Hi all! I’m new to posting on poodle forum, but I’ve read PF for quite some time.
> 
> I recently got some breeder referrals from the PCA (which was so helpful!) and went to look up the health testing on some of the different recommended breeders (though I still need to call them). I know what is needed for CHIC (eyes + hips + elective (thyroid, SA, complex, congenital, or basic cardiac exam)) (and also that a chic number just means the tests were conducted, not that the dog received clear results), but very few of the breeders seem to be testing at the required intervals (ex: eye clearance is only good for one year but I’m only seeing it done once in OFA), same for complex cardiac/SA - complex cardiac is every year and SA is at certain ages. At best, I’m seeing dogs that barely have a CHIC number or have a CHIC number and literally have barely any additional testing done. VIP recommends testing for NEwS, PRA (both types), VWD, DM, and elbow dysplasia. Ideally I’d also like to see an Embark health test or equivalent for the parents as well. I feel like there’s probably more health/genetic testing that could be done too - I’ve seen the BetterBred as well on some websites.
> Health is REALLY important to me as my other dog has some really significant health issues and I would like a dog that is as healthy as possible. Additionally, the temperament of the dog is as important to me as health - I need a non-anxious poodle who is capable of doing therapy dog work as the bare minimum, as my dog can be reactive on leash and has separation anxiety.
> ...


I also will add that a few of the poodles I saw that were bred had fair OFA/PennHIP ratings, which I was surprised by. I rarely saw an excellent in the breeders I looked at and most were good/fair.
I guess another question I have is if my dog is just going to be a pet, is there a reason I should accept anything less than stellar (eg excellent hips) health testing? I realize they won’t be going to Westminster, but that doesn’t mean I should receive a less healthy dog.
Also, I spoke to the PCA referral for east of the Mississippi. Is there a chance that I would have better luck with breeders on the west coast/west of the Mississippi? For the right dog/breeder, traveling is nothing. I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

One thing to consider is many times the eye exams and if I'm not mistaken, some cardiac tests are often available at special clinics at dog shows. Covid impacted all that, and as many of us have experienced the last 2+ years, vet appointments have been harder to come by.

So you may be seeing fallout. Dog shows are happening, and perhaps the clinics are ongoing, but I don't know. Not just any vet gets trusted to take hip x-rays.

Eta: I've read here good hips are fine to breed and fair can be, too, depending on circumstances. It's the entire dog a good breeder considers when making decisions. Hips can't be considered in a vacuum, though I know they are important. But nurture also impacts hips, so careful with steps, no forced running or jumping until safer, etc. will help. Not saying that's why you're seeing fairs, just as a to-be puppy owner you can help your own this way 😊.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I know that OFA doesn't accept some genetic testing, depending on the lab you use. For example, the only results I can submit from Simon's Embark testing are Macrothrombocytopenia, Neonatal Encephalopathy w/Seizures, and Progressive Retinal Atrophy (prcd PRA). If I wanted to submit his vWD and/or Osteochondrodysplasia results, I would have to have him tested through a different lab. 

Eye, cardiac, and thyroid tests should be repeated annually. As mentioned though, a lot of people will use health clinics held in conjunction with dog shows for some of their testing (eyes and cardiac echoes, especially), since it's usually less costly that way. While dogs shows and other events have ticked back up, a lot of clubs might not be holding the clinics they used to, and/or they are filling up fast, and vet clinics, even specialty clinics, have appointments booked weeks or sometimes even months, in advance.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. All the information is certainly overwhelming. My advice is not to let perfection be the enemy of good. No dog or breeder will check off every single box. Sometimes you just need to decide something is good enough and roll with it.

Regarding genetic testing, some breeders may not bother with a particular test if they are certain the mutation doesn't run in their lines. Additionally, many testing companies will screen for a bunch of different mutations in one test. Embark's test covers over 200 conditions, for example. Therefore, it's possible the test was done, and the breeder simply didn't pay to have it listed in OFA.org.

Regarding health screenings, things got very weird with Covid. A lot of vets have been running badly understaffed for the past few years. My dog vet eliminated Saturday and evening hours and also stopped accepting new patients. My puppy didn't see the vet at all for his last set of vaccines; the appointment was handled by a vet tech. I had to use the 24 hour emergency vet for my last three semi-emergency issues. (An ear infection and two abscesses.) Additionally, not all vets are certified to perform all health screenings. In the past some shows would have a vet available who could perform some of these screenings. When shows got cancelled the vet screenings did too.

I would not insist on Excellent hips, especially for a pet who is not going to be subjected to repeated athletic stresses. Show poodles are graded by their movement in the ring. Their shaved hindquarters make it hard to hide any angulation problems when the dog is standing still. A dog with truly awful structure will have wonky movement and a wonky stance. Even without X-rays a good judge can see that something is not quite right and will grade accordingly. Hip quality is definitely affected by genetics. However, it is also affected by environment. Some breeders believe that letting very young puppies romp on uneven surfaces helps build the muscle strength to hold the hips in proper alignment. Some believe that giving young puppies access to stairs will stress the hips and increase the chances of dysplasia. There are also myriad discussions about whether diet has an impact on hips. Screening results can also be skewed by the positioning on the X rays. Some breeders steer clear of vets who have a reputation for not capturing the best possible images. So, I wouldn't sweat a less than perfect hip score in otherwise stellar parents.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

One other thing to add about hips: Fair is a still passing, non-dysplastic score. Ideally, a dog with Fair hips would only be bred to a dog with Excellent hips, but even then, things can go cattywampus, and you might get one or more pups with dysplasia though either genetic or environmental influences. It goes without saying that a dog who has been diagnosed with HD shouldn't be bred.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is sort of an overview.

The official parent breed club, The Poodle Club of America, determines the recommended testing, then partners with OFA (Orthopedic Foundation For Animals) for research and to maintain information on the health issues prevalent in specific breeds in that database. The breeders then (choose to) publish those results on OFA (usually for a fee).

"We’ve established a recommended protocol for breed-specific health screenings. Dogs tested in accordance with that protocol are recognized with a CHIC number and certification."

There are two types of testing.

Phenotype testing is sometimes referred to as "snapshot" testing since it's based on a physical exam, such as a yearly eye exam similar to humans, x-rays of hips to determine if dysplasia is present, skin biopsies for sebaceous adenitis, lab tests for Cushing's and Addison's, cardiac exams similar to humans, and more.

They're called "snapshots" by some because they can only confirm the presence or absence of the condition at the time of the exam. Some are more indicative than others of long term stable results.
I can't disagree but it also feels a bit like saying this testing is a waste of time. It's not.

DNA/genotype testing is the second. The dog genome has been sequenced only since around 2005. Prior to then this testing didn't exist. Some conditions are caused by a single gene/mutation. Some conditions are caused by multiple genes/mutations. Some of these have been identified. Some of these have had tests devised to find them. Some may never be genetically identified or may never have tests devised. If the cause of the condition is identified, and a test for the cause is devised, and that result is clear, that result stands thru a lifetime, and can be identified thru a lifetime.

The health testing issue becomes tricky at times, often with long established breeders with a long-established healthy line.

Up til that point, all that breeders really had to go on was the history they could see, whatever physical (phenotype) testing was being done, and information voluntarily placed in pedigree databases, online or written. Common sense and observation took them as far as it could. Some breeders still rely on that, with less emphasis on the testing.

Questionable breeders then and now are still essentially just picking two poodles (we hope) and putting them together to sell puppies.

There are those who have learned how to mimic best practices. They use the language of a quality breeder but don't offer or have the facts to back them up and they're counting on that, that most buyers won't know to ask deeper.

"Health testing? That's great!" This is where most stop. They don't know to ask deeper.

"Health testing? That's great!" "What's the results of the prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) and the Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER) and Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation?"

"What's your goals with your breeding program?"
"I want to better the breed" "Oh that sounds great!" Most stop here.

"How?" "The bitch is mine, championed in the conformation ring, but has only fair results in X . I bred her to a stud who is also championed in conformation who belongs to another breeder and has excellent X . I'm hoping to get a pup or two that appear to have show potential. The others will go to pet homes and not be bred. I hope then that the ones I and the co-breeder keep will test out excellent in X and use them in our programs. I won't know for sure until they pass their tests. If they do then we've helped to improve the breed when they're bred at the right age. If they don't then they'll also go to pet homes. They're beautiful and healthy and will be amazing pets but we want to breed up wherever we can."

(ok, you're not likely to hear this exactly)

If you settle on a standard, after an initial conversation or two, ask them about the mid-century bottleneck. Studies suggest that it may be responsible for the increase in Addison's and SA in the standard population. A knowledgeable breeder should know more than a couple of things about it.

I use this analogy. My house used to have a wood shingle roof. Lightning strikes, fire jumping from a neighbors roof, a bottle rocket landing on it and catching fire, all those things were very real risks, not common, but real.

When it was time to replace the roof, we chose a composition material which was highly rated on the fire resistance scale. My insurance company thanked us by giving a discount on our home insurance, so they also considered this a reduction of a real risk.

This doesn't mean my house can't still catch on fire, but it's not likely to be from some of the most common reasons.

Health testing is insurance against some specific heartbreaks but not all.

Look at the contracts and guarantees, if they're publicly available. What does the breeder promise? For how long? Did they do the testing to back up that promise? Do you like them, feel comfortable with them, believe that they will stand behind you and your pup for that pup's lifetime? What does the breeder require from you, terms that would void the contract if you didn't follow them?

It comes down to what risks are you willing to accept, for yourself, your family and your pup.

I'll let the words of one of PF's well-known breeder/members speak on the breeder's side of this equation.








Conformation?


That is why the standards were written. Each breed standard describes a dog who is able to do the job he was bred for while staying sound and healthy. Some deviations from the standard, such as docked tails and cropped ears, are just cosmetic and have nothing to do with soundness, but most of...




www.poodleforum.com





A quality conscientious breeder doesn't have to be a PCA member to follow the Code of Ethics. Every breeder should.
Code of Ethics - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I just wanted to throw out there that, in my experience, some established breeders aren't big into websites. They might have something that's basic with pictures or not much more than their contact info. Ethel's breeder doesn't have a website at all. She's one of those word of mouth people. I thought it was weird and potentially sketchy but when I met her in person she gave me a book worth of health testing, genetics, genealogy, and more. I suggest contacting breeders that you find interesting and just ask them. If they are worth it they will give you all the info you need. If not then you know. 

One thing I really liked about Ethel's breeder was she made ME prove to HER why I should get one of the puppies. I had to tell her my background, what my circumstances were, my experiences with poodles, and commit to visiting her home once a week for the first 9 weeks of Ethel's life to bond with her.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Folks, please do not think that a breeder of quality dogs should always have a web site. Many, if not most, do not. This is really likely to be the case for those of us over 65! I had originally planned to breed my mini and had no plans at all to set up a web site. Since I have always been involved in conformation showing, I knew that all I had to do was let a few people know that I was planning a litter and buyers would show up on my doorstep so to speak. There are many others like me.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Fair hips on an OFA report are still free of hip dysplasia. Sometimes the difference between a "good" and a "fair" is the vet who read the x-ray. There is a level of subjectivity to the OFA hip scores, and as Cowpony pointed out, please don't let an expectation of perfection get in the way of getting a fabulous new furry friend.

I love that you went to the OFA website and checked - that's the way to do it. As has been noted several times in this thread, finding health clinics has been difficult to impossible in the past 2+ years, so some of what you're seeing as missing tests are probably people who can't find the test being offered. I just reached out to my favorite local ophthalmologist and she no longer does CERF exams in her office. In my other breed, Siberian Huskies, we also require an annual eye exam and many breeders do the exam and don't send the report to OFA unless and until they are ready to breed. There's no sense spending the money to register the findings if the dog isn't destined to be in the gene pool, and the data is still in the breed tabulation via the veterinary ophthalmologist's copy of the report, which goes to OFA. It's just not public on the website nor linked to the dog unless the breeder or owner pays to have it listed there.

When you reach out to a breeder, introduce yourself. Tell them what you've done with your dog(s) in the past, what dogs are living with you currently and what you're looking for. Have a list of things that are important to you - it sounds like temperament could be your #1 determiner, followed by health testing. Know that with some diseases, two dogs that have passed every health test can still produce affected offspring, though it is FAR less likely than when untested dogs are bred.

There is no such thing as a perfect dog, so you won't be buying one. You will be buying the perfect dog for you, though. Can't wait to meet your new furry friend!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

I believe we may be kindred spirits, down to wanting a dog for therapy work, though it's a big ask for that to be a minimum. That's a stretch goal, I feel, even for a dog bred for therapy work. Too many uncontrolled variables within the individual dog and their rearing/training/personality.

I won't repeat what others have wisely offered in terms of advice; however, I would, kindly, throw a stick of dynamite into your search for breeding perfection. If only excellent hips were bred, or only 100% clear/non-carrier dogs were bred, or only title at both ends conformationally "perfect" dogs were bred, _the gene pool would reduce even further_, creating more issues--the classic "breeding away is always breeding towards" phenomenon. That's not carte blanche for not testing or not competing/showing or not wanting the highest quality outcome, but it is the reality of how our quest for the perfect dog in any breed inherently reduces diversity.

If you have a couple of hours to nerd out, you may find this lecture tremendously enlightening and calming: Dogs Victoria DNA Webinar, Dr. Claire Wade (I believe she studied at MIT, Harvard, and the Broad Institute). She speaks very pragmatically about genetics, disease, and breeding. She breeds Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers, a tremendously small gene pool. This, coupled with data regarding the inbredness of even some mixed breeds, has helped deflate some of my purebred anxiety. My favorite line, and I'll misquote, was something along the lines of "species didn't evolve with an N of 50." ...I said it was nerdy...

Disclaimer: I've struggled _deeply_ with the level of genetic inbredness in Standard Poodles. I'm also realizing that Poodle's otherness to me (being an SFT person) highlights my implicit bias. I had not even considered genetic COI levels (and bottlenecks) in SFTs, though those same things scare me half to death in Standard Poodles. Low pedigree COI going back 10-12 gens is a-ok with me if health/genetic testing is performed. Why? My Smooths have all been robust dogs, nothing more than allergies or standard old age dog issues. And I knew their dams and sometimes sires. I knew and saw their relatives at shows (Ch Raybills Scotty Pippen will always have my 🧡). Yet, all my Smooths, if I go back 20+ generations trace back to common dogs on sire/dam side. If I tested their genetic COI, it would not be low. I'm quite sure if I had a string of long-lived Poodles from XYZ lines, I'd be just as comfortable taking the educated risk, knowing that the benefit of living with such a wonderful animal wins. I'm not sure what I will do moving forward when it comes to Standard Poodles - every time I meet one, I melt. Every time I see an elegant, sound dog with great movement, I am on cloud 9.

Just some food for thought!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

SandyTopknot said:


> Fair hips on an OFA report are still free of hip dysplasia. Sometimes the difference between a "good" and a "fair" is the vet who read the x-ray. There is a level of subjectivity to the OFA hip scores, and as Cowpony pointed out, please don't let an expectation of perfection get in the way of getting a fabulous new furry friend.


X-rays are read by more than one vet for an OFA rating. If I remember correctly, a panel of three vets check each one, and if there is a disagreement on a rating, then it's done as a 2/3 rating, meaning if two of them think hips should be Good, and one says Excellent, then they receive a Good.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Now you made me go look 

You're both on track:

_The OFA performs hip and elbow preliminary evaluations on dogs that were under 24 months of age at the time of radiograph. _*For certification purposes, the animal must be at least 24 months of age to be eligible.*
FAQs | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Preliminary (4m-24m)
_The OFA accepts preliminary consultation radiographs on puppies as young as 4 months of age for evaluation of hip conformation. If the dog is found to be dysplastic at an early age, the economic loss from the cost of training, handling, showing and so forth can be minimized and the emotional loss reduced. These preliminary radiographs are read by the OFA staff veterinary radiologist and are not sent to the outside consulting radiologists. The regular OFA hip grading scheme (excellent, good, fair, etc) is used to report preliminary cases._

Bonus
_A previous OFA veterinary journal publication* compared the reliability of the preliminary evaluation hip grade phenotype with the 2 year old evaluation in dogs and there was 100% reliability for a preliminary grade of excellent being normal at 2 years of age (excellent, good, or fair). There was 97.9% reliability for a preliminary grade of good being normal at 2 years of age, and 76.9% reliability for a preliminary grade of fair being normal at 2 years of age. Reliability of preliminary evaluations increased as age at the time of preliminary evaluation increased, regardless of whether dogs received a preliminary evaluation of normal hip conformation or HD. For normal hip conformations, the reliability was 89.6% at 3-6 months, 93.8% at 7-12 months, and 95.2% at 13-18 months. These results suggest that preliminary evaluations of hip joint status in dogs are generally reliable. However, dogs that receive a preliminary evaluation of fair or mild hip joint conformation should be reevaluated at an older age (24 months).

*Corley, EA, et al. Reliability of Early Radiographic Evaluation for Canine Hip Dysplasia Obtained from the Standard Ventrodorsal Radiographic Projection. JAVMA. Vol 211, No. 9, November 1997.
Preliminary Evaluations | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) _


Over 24m
_When a radiograph arrives at the OFA, the information on the radiograph is checked against information on the application. The age of the dog is calculated, and the submitted fee is recorded. The board-certified veterinary radiologist on staff at the OFA screens the radiographs for diagnostic quality. If it is not suitable for diagnostic quality (poor positioning, too light, too dark or image blurring from motion), it is returned to the referring veterinarian with a written request that it be repeated. An application number is assigned.
Radiographs of animals 24 months of age or older are independently evaluated by three randomly selected, board-certified veterinary radiologists from a pool of 20 to 25 consulting radiologists throughout the USA in private practice and academia. Each radiologist evaluates the animal’s hip status considering the breed, sex, and age. There are approximately 9 different anatomic areas of the hip that are evaluated.







_


_Craniolateral acetabular rim_
_Cranial acetabular margin_
_Femoral head (hip ball)_
_Fovea capitis (normal flattened area on hip ball)_
_Acetabular notch_
_Caudal acetabular rim_
_Dorsal acetabular margin_
_Junction of femoral head and neck_
_Trochanteric fossa_
_The radiologist is concerned with deviations in these structures from the breed normal. Congruency and confluence of the hip joint (degree of fit) are also considered which dictate the conformation differences within normal when there is an absence of radiographic findings consistent with HD. The radiologist will grade the hips with one of seven different physical (phenotypic) hip conformations: normal which includes excellent, good, or fair classifications, borderline or dysplastic which includes mild, moderate, or severe classifications. See more on *Hip Grades*._
Hip Dysplasia Screening Procedures | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (ofa.org)

Bonus
*How reliable are the consultation results?
Since the hip and elbow evaluations are subjective, what level of consistency is there between the radiologists?*
When results of 1.8 million radiographic evaluations by 45 radiologists were analyzed, it was found that all three radiologists agreed as to whether the dog should be classified as having a normal phenotype, borderline phenotype, or HD 94.9% of the time. In addition, 73.5% of the time, all three radiologists agreed on the same hip phenotype (excellent, good, fair, borderline, mild, moderate or severe). Twenty-one percent of the time, two radiologists agreed on the same hip grade and the third radiologist was within one hip grade of the other two. Two radiologists agreed on the same hip grade and the third radiologist was within two hip grades of the other two 5.4% of the time. This percentage of agreement is high considering the subjective nature of the evaluation.
FAQs | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


----------



## rayahpoodles (Jan 4, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> For example, the only results I can submit from Simon's Embark testing are Macrothrombocytopenia, Neonatal Encephalopathy w/Seizures, and Progressive Retinal Atrophy (prcd PRA). If I wanted to submit his vWD and/or Osteochondrodysplasia results, I would have to have him tested through a different lab.


Not sure why you think Embark testing for vWD and Osteochondropdyplasia is not accepted by OFA. 
This is my poodle and her DNA testing was done by Embark. Here are the OFA results.


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

rayahpoodles said:


> Not sure why you think Embark testing for vWD and Osteochondropdyplasia is not accepted by OFA.
> This is my poodle and her DNA testing was done by Embark. Here are the OFA results.
> 
> View attachment 498144


OFA does take VWD, and Osteochondropdyplasia from Embark.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

The chart of accepted labs that I was looking at was confusing, since under the individual tests, it didn't list Embark for some of them. I was basing my comments off the information that I thought I was seeing. 


PoodleTestLaboratories Chondrodysplasia (CDPA) Embark, GenSol, UC Davis - VGL MacrothrombocytopeniaEmbark, VetGen Neonatal EncephalopathyGenSol, Helica, Orivet, VetGen, VetNostic Neonatal Encephalopathy w/SeizuresAnimal Genetics, Embark, Laboklin, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, OFA/University of Missouri, Orivet, UC Davis - VGL, Wisdom Health OsteochondrodysplasiaNeogen / Paw Print Genetics, ProjectDOG, UC Davis - VGL, VetGen, Wisdom Health Progressive Retinal Atrophy (prcd PRA)Embark, GenSol, Helica, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, Wisdom Health Progressive Retinal Atrophy (rcd4)GenSol, Laboklin, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, OFA/University of Missouri, Orivet, Wisdom Health Von Willebrands Type IGenSol, Helica, Laboklin, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, Orivet, UC Davis - VGL, VetGen, VetNostic


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

I have sub


TeamHellhound said:


> The chart of accepted labs that I was looking at was confusing, since under the individual tests, it didn't list Embark for some of them. I was basing my comments off the information that I thought I was seeing.
> 
> 
> PoodleTestLaboratoriesChondrodysplasia (CDPA)Embark, GenSol, UC Davis - VGLMacrothrombocytopeniaEmbark, VetGenNeonatal EncephalopathyGenSol, Helica, Orivet, VetGen, VetNosticNeonatal Encephalopathy w/SeizuresAnimal Genetics, Embark, Laboklin, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, OFA/University of Missouri, Orivet, UC Davis - VGL, Wisdom HealthOsteochondrodysplasiaNeogen / Paw Print Genetics, ProjectDOG, UC Davis - VGL, VetGen, Wisdom HealthProgressive Retinal Atrophy (prcd PRA)Embark, GenSol, Helica, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, Wisdom HealthProgressive Retinal Atrophy (rcd4)GenSol, Laboklin, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, OFA/University of Missouri, Orivet, Wisdom HealthVon Willebrands Type IGenSol, Helica, Laboklin, Neogen / Paw Print Genetics, Orivet, UC Davis - VGL, VetGen, VetNostic


I have submitted them from Embark and they have been posted.


----------

